
Duck typing for .NET - chris_j_austin
https://github.com/busterwood/Ducks
======
mcai4gl2
This is very interesting! Any plan to add .net core support?

Currently, there is a lack of mocking library in .net core space. This would
be a good alternative for light weight stubs.

